# Jetta SE MKVI wheel fitment



## 8upkustoms (Oct 12, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone is running this set up with a twist beam rearend. I see a lot of GLI guys running this type of offset but they are also cambered to account for the way the wheels fit. So the sizes are 18x8.5 et 42 with 215/40 on the front and 18x9.5 et 45 with 225/40 on the rear. I know that the wheels should fit and poke a little. What I am wondering is how much will it poke? Is it enough that if the suspension fully compresses that the wheel could get into the fender or would the tire rub the inner fender before any wheel to fender contact is made?Any pictures of this set up would help me tremendously.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

8upkustoms said:


> I am wondering if anyone is running this set up with a twist beam rearend. I see a lot of GLI guys running this type of offset but they are also cambered to account for the way the wheels fit. So the sizes are 18x8.5 et 42 with 215/40 on the front and 18x9.5 et 45 with 225/40 on the rear. I know that the wheels should fit and poke a little. What I am wondering is how much will it poke? Is it enough that if the suspension fully compresses that the wheel could get into the fender or would the tire rub the inner fender before any wheel to fender contact is made?Any pictures of this set up would help me tremendously.


19x8.5 ET45 F, 19x9.5 ET45 R. 225/35/19 tires F, and I believe 235/35/19 rears.


----------

